# Random bombing for Blonde Bombshells



## levell3

Haven't done much here lately so decided to spice thing up (with the admins approval naturally  )

Realized after the holidays that I have a glut of cigars and I'd like to share the wealth with some of the gorillas here. I already did the donate-to-a-noob thing so I decided to get creative and do a beauty pagent of sorts.

Here is what I am thinking. Please post ONE picture of what you consider the best-looking blondeshell you can think of here on the board, only ONE entry per LLG. There will be a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd prize winner. I will be the sole judge so there won't be any controversy :tg

*1st Prize
AF 8-5-8 Sungrown
AF King "B"
AF Opus X Robusto*

*2nd Price
Padron 1964 Exclusivo (M)
AF Hemingway Signature (M)
LFD Maduro Chisel*

*3rd Prize
A random collection of premium cigars of my choice. No dog rockets promise* u

I'll pay all costs associated with the contest, all I ask is that we abide by board rules so if the admin has any problems with this, the contest ends immediately. So no porno, just "tasteful" photographes 

It doesn't matter if the same individual(s) is used in the contest picturewise but if the same picture is used, the first one who submits it will receives credit and the later person must resubmit a different picture. The ladies are free to participate but unfortunately I do not fancy guys so any male submissions are going to be a MAJOR darkhorse. 

Going to let this contest run till Tuesday, January 17, 2006 and it will end at exactly 12:00am ET. All entries after that time will be disqualified. Look forward to seeing the contestants! If this looks like it is going well I may increase the "prize money"!


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

Victorias Secret Model


----------



## Mindflux




----------



## Andyman

Oh this should be fun.. Nice entry by the way..


----------



## NCRadioMan

Of wrestling and Can They Dance? fame.........Stacy Keibler









BTW, great contest!!
:ms NCRM


----------



## RedBaron

You just can't beat Farah!


----------



## Da Klugs

If I were an NBA player she would be my paygirlfriend.


----------



## backwoods

I'm going for the trifecta here


----------



## Alpedhuez55




----------



## dayplanner

Da Klugs said:


> If I were an NBA player she would be my paygirlfriend.


Damn Dave, you _really_ like that pic.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Pam Anderson, especially on her "Roast" show on Comedy Central awhile back:


----------



## Warhorse545

Something a little old school


----------



## ComicBookFreak

Well, Since Greg allready took Stacy Keibler from me :tg 

I will have to go with Anna!



CBF:w


----------



## Kayak_Rat

For those of us from Arkansas!

Just kidding. Could'nt resist.

Good luck.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

ComicBookFreak said:


> Well, Since Greg allready took Stacy Keibler from me :tg
> 
> I will have to go with Anna!


Maria Sharipova is a much better player and better looking than Anna:

Her face it not bad either.


----------



## NCRadioMan

Seems my pic did not last or at least I can't see it. :c Here is another:




:ms NCRM


----------



## Bluenote

One of the original blonde bombshells...










Ms. Monroe


----------



## IHT

[No message]


----------



## shakespeare

Well people. IMHO... there was only one true blonde bombshell, and she was the origional.

Ms. Marylin Monroe.


----------



## shakespeare

Bluenote said:


> One of the original blonde bombshells...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Monroe


Grrrrrr.... ok then

The one and only Madonna - (what i´d give........)


----------



## JezterVA

Elin Grindemyr....very popular around the web. I'm sure you can see why. Cute, sexy, naughty and innocent all at the same time.










Paul, we need the "mouth watering" smiley back. 

Cheers!!
STeve


----------



## Shaggy17sc

Charlize Theron is the winner!!!! (my opinion anyway)

(i dont think this pic is inapropriate, but it anyone feels it is i will change it for another)


----------



## usedtobesexy

WELL, he used to be blonde right? And he is wearing a skirt, (i know what it really is lol) and his legs are pretty sexy and and and i love his voice, so this counts right??


----------



## colgate

[No message]


----------



## sspolv

Elisha Cuthbert for the win!


----------



## jgrimball

sss


----------



## colgate

Wait wait. I found a better blonde.


----------



## Da Klugs

RedBaron said:


> You just can't beat Farah!


Probably beaten to more than.... never mind. :r


----------



## Nooner

Marisa Miller


----------



## justinphilly-cl

now if she doesnt win, you all need to adjust your monitors!


----------



## justinphilly-cl

here's another angle


----------



## backwoods

justinphilly said:


> here's another angle


red X gets my vote :r


----------



## justinphilly-cl

can you not see the pics?


----------



## Bluenote

justinphilly said:


> can you not see the pics?


No! It will be tough to win that way :r


----------



## backwoods

justinphilly said:


> can you not see the pics?


negative....i don't think maxim lets you link pics


----------



## Nooner

[No message]


----------



## Nooner

[No message]


----------



## Nooner

[No message]


----------



## justinphilly-cl

[No message]


----------



## Millow

Theres something about a woman in uniform...


----------



## justinphilly-cl

ok got a blonde...


----------



## Lance

[No message]


----------



## NCRadioMan

Dayam!!!! The UPS Girl! Oh, well. Maybe second place.:SM 


:ms NCRM


----------



## DonWeb

i'll see your ups girl...and raise you a naked cigar!

[IMG=http://img366.imageshack.us/img366/9821/blondeblu1kx.th.jpg]

(let me know when to pm my addy)


----------



## ComicBookFreak

NCRadioMan said:


> Dayam!!!! The UPS Girl! Oh, well. Maybe second place.:SM
> 
> :ms NCRM


You should have used the pic of Stacy that i had in my sig!!

CBF


----------



## P-Town Smokes

Sweet Jumbalia Keep Em Coming For The Old Farts, Really Enjoy


----------



## DownUnder LLG

Err, only cos I originally come from New Zealand. Lotsa hot Blonde bombshells their :r


----------



## germantown rob

Well?


----------



## P-Town Smokes

Ok For Real, Milk Anyone


----------



## maccarlo

A true great blonde


----------



## levell3

*WOW!*

OK, we got a REALLY strong field of contestants so far! The judges, er judge, is going to have a really tough decision to make soon 

I see that we have a "diverse" group of contestants also, a little bit of the old, a little bit of the new and a little bit of the "I am not so sure?" I also see that there are a bunch of comedians running around the jungle tonight :tg

Anyhow, just wanted to let everyone know that the reason the contest runs through the weekend is that I wanted as many entries as possible and I think some of the gorillas only visit on the weekends and I wanted them to get a chance to participate too.

Lastly a word of advice, kind of after the fact (sorry), but if you want to post an entry, try to get it at a fairly decent size to judge. It may be a worthy contender but if it is too small to see it'd be hard-pressed to win. In this beauty pagent, SIZE DOES MATTER!! OK keep 'em coming and I'll post updates periodically. :sb


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

does that mean if our pic was to small we get to post a bigger one? And P.S everyone knows the Victorias Secret models are the most beautiful and most desirable females in the world


----------



## Lance

Stogiefanatic182 said:



> And P.S everyone knows the Victorias Secret models are the most beautiful and most desirable females in the world


You mean like this?


----------



## pnoon

I thought the rules stated only ONE photo per gorilla.

Here is my choice - Heidi Klum.


----------



## Lance

I was just showing the VS lambo picture, not my entry.

But I guess I did go with a series of pictures instead of a single....


----------



## par

big boobs anyone?

I've met this girl in real life and they are quite something unique to see...


----------



## canadasmokes

victoria silverstedt


----------



## Sir Tony

Here you go. She not a slut, she is smoking what looks to be a nice AF, and she is blonde.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Her name is Christina Model. Please Google to your hearts extent!



And for the grand finale:


----------



## horrorview

Rachel Nichols from the short-lived series The Inside (and currently on Alias)...drooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool....


----------



## Aaron

You know and I know that the only reason any herfer ever watched The Beverly Hillbillies was to catch a glimpse of this classic blonde bombshell. Now wouldn't YOU have liked to have been some denim in this photo??? Better yet, going skinny dipping in the _cement pond_.










Want Ellie May (aka Donna Douglas) to handle your gun?

Reinforcement for my case:

So for classic taste and a refusal to go to the lowest common denominator, pick my bombshell.

It'd have been too easy to put up a photo of Barbara Eden, who, at 71(!), remains inexplicably hot as a GILF. You all KNOW what your first wish would be... and the DVDs of I Dream of Jeannie are coming out in March. Rub your lamps, boys.

Jennifer Aniston couldn't hold a candle to the likes of Elizabeth Montgomery, too.


----------



## justinphilly-cl

jennifer ellisson = HOT as Hell!!!


----------



## Aaron

I'd also like to make a case for for my Noob-itude, since I missed your last bit of generosity. I am both a new CS member and I am still in my first year of herfing. My first _herfiversary_, strangely enough, is this week.



Gotta go wipe this brown stuff off my nose, now.


----------



## shakespeare

DownUnder LLG said:


> Err, only cos I originally come from New Zealand. Lotsa hot Blonde bombshells their :r


Well at least she´s not one o the ugly ones m8. but then again... they all look the same in the dark.


----------



## tex_00

Heres the only one that I can actually post unfortunately


----------



## illuminatus

tex_00 said:


> Heres the only one that I can actually post unfortunately
> 
> View attachment 2081


Kinda makes ya wanna stand up and salute, eh?


----------



## ToddziLLa

I pledge allegiance...


----------



## Roger Miller"

Deep Blue Eyes

_____
rm


----------



## levell3

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> does that mean if our pic was to small we get to post a bigger one? And P.S everyone knows the Victorias Secret models are the most beautiful and most desirable females in the world


You can post a bigger picture as long as it is the same picture. Most of the entries have images that will expand once you click on them but a couple of them are too small to see to make a fair ass-essment 

Also to clarify, you can post an entry that has more than one individual in it but if you posted multiple pics, I am going to base the entry on the first image. Don't want to take anyone out of the running due to me not being specific enough.

I am hoping we can break 100 posts by the weekend because then to me it would be worth doing this as an annual event, kind of like a Miss Lowland Gorilla contest. 

So LLG's keep the contestants coming and here's another hint, doesn't have to be anyone famous, just a good picture. Take care


----------



## justinphilly-cl

here she is again


----------



## justinphilly-cl

can you guys see the last pic?


----------



## levell3

justinphilly said:


> can you guys see the last pic?


I may have to give it to the "X" because she has appeared multiple time here already. Just kiddin', sorry but no go on the pic for some strange reason.


----------



## justinphilly-cl

try this one.


----------



## tex_00

justinphilly said:


> try this one.


Nope still cant see it

:gn


----------



## AAlmeter

:u :u :u


----------



## DsrtDog

Ok...

Some of the others are great for a Friday night, but if you want to settle in for a nice long weekend....


----------



## Port Aransas

Don't know who she is, just kinda kidnapped her when I saw her (among other things):


----------



## SDmate

DownUnder LLG said:


> Err, only cos I originally come from New Zealand. Lotsa hot Blonde bombshells their :r


hey i thought they only had Merinos down south 
here's a picture of twins for ya


----------



## al two

not bad. i do know at least of one part or her body that is messed up, but hey, out of sight out of mind.


----------



## Neuromancer

Bluenote said:


> One of the original blonde bombshells...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Monroe


Ahhh...not one of, THE ORIGINAL...and ya beat me to it...bah!  Now I gotta find a better pic of MM...


----------



## Neuromancer

How about Erika Eleniak?


----------



## levell3

Top of the morning everyone! Just trying to keep the post current so we can get in a couple more contestants. The field is looking pretty good so far


----------



## czartim

I hope this doesn't land me any dog rockets.


----------



## Neuromancer

czartim said:


> I hope this doesn't land me any dog rockets.


I wouldn't worry about dog rockets...I think you've got other things to worry about...


----------



## czartim

Neuromancer said:


> I wouldn't worry about dog rockets...I think you've got other things to worry about...


Worst part is, the heshe kind of looks like my old college roomie who I haven't seen in a while. I wouldn't put something like this past him. And the little blonde guy has a giant pink nipple.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

some things are better left unsaid


----------



## Bigga Petey

If she needs to be more blonde, get some crayons.


----------



## icehog3

levell3 said:


> Here is what I am thinking. Please post ONE picture of what you consider the best-looking blondeshell you can think of *here on the board*, only ONE entry per LLG. There will be a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd prize winner. I will be the sole judge so there won't be any controversy :tg


I misunderstood the "here on the board" part....sorry.


----------



## Jeff

icehog3 said:


> I misunderstood the "here on the board" part....sorry.


Why'd you go and put that ugly mug up there? :r


----------



## icehog3

Jeff said:


> Why'd you go and put that ugly mug up there? :r


You're the only Blond Bombshell I know who is actually "on the board"! :r


----------



## Lance

woot! last day right? I hope the UPS girl brings me luck


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

long live my victoria secret model


----------



## joed

Neuromancer said:


> How about Erika Eleniak?


:tpd:

winner - from what I've seen posted anyway - :w


----------



## justinphilly-cl

need i remind u all of the hottest woman posted here?


----------



## justinphilly-cl

and again


----------



## hartl0602

how about Jessica Alba


----------



## SeanGAR

MM was a Jean Harlow wannabe although Harlow's face was dog ugly IMO.

How about this one ... she's blonde sometimes, her boobs aren't plastic and she seems to be a lot of fun .... wink wink ......?


----------



## Lance

AHEM


----------



## ComicBookFreak

Lance said:


> AHEM


 Too bad the first one is the one judged Lance the last 2 were better imo but she still is top notch.

Had I known I coulda used Stacy Keibler Even tho NCRM used her first I would have used this pic Of course this isn't an offical entry since I allready posted mine. Just a good reason to post this. Just for Klugs oh and the rest of humanity.

CBF


----------



## Lumpold

SeanGAR said:


> MM was a Jean Harlow wannabe although Harlow's face was dog ugly IMO.
> 
> How about this one ... she's blonde sometimes, her boobs aren't plastic and she seems to be a lot of fun .... wink wink ......?


Seconded!
although I may have used this picture....


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

Lance said:


> AHEM


Her face is busted man, my blonde bombshell has the total package, class, hot body, and a good looking face.


----------



## levell3

czartim said:


> I hope this doesn't land me any dog rockets.


All I got to say is "YIKES!" u


----------



## DonWeb

what about the girl herfin next door...

http://www.imagehosting.us/index.php?action=show&ident=1071631


----------



## BHahesy

How about Jenna Jameson?
View attachment 4721


----------



## mr.c

Veronica Lake. Man I wished I lived in the 40's 







Started a trend with the "peek a boo" hairstyle was all the rage in the 
day


----------



## RJT

Ok here you go guys....Vida Guerra, she is not a true blonde but hey she is Cuban that has to count for something.Nothing like a hot ISOM. GOOGLE SEARCH FOR BETTER PICS. RJT


----------



## Aaron

SeanGAR said:


> MM was a Jean Harlow wannabe although Harlow's face was dog ugly IMO.
> 
> How about this one ... she's blonde sometimes, her boobs aren't plastic and she seems to be a lot of fun .... wink wink ......?


_Daisy Daisy,
Give me your answer do!
I'm half crazy,
All for the love of you!
It won't be a stylish marriage,
I can't afford a carriage,
But you'll look sweet on the seat
Of a bicycle built for two !_

I was thinking what _ELSE_ she'd look nice sitting on, but we won't go there.

The key with DB is preventing her from talking and ruining the otherwise crazy ferret-love-sessions. I also fear is that she had a few rough years between ET and being re-discovered and I'm not sure exactly *what* was planted in _*that* _garden. Damaged goods, no matter how wonderfully repackaged, are a ticking time bomb.

SeanGar I thought of her, too, and admire your taste for the aesthetic but in the end I like mine a little more wholesome... and preferably comfortable holding a gun.

But one night... BEFORE I WAS MARRIED... what a memory that would be.


----------



## djmoniz

I sure miss school!


----------



## altbier

For me its either Kim Novak

or a blonde ashley Judd


----------



## djmoniz

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Here's my second installment (same contestant, different pose). Her homework blew her clothes right off!


----------



## icehog3

altbier said:


> or a blonde ashley Judd


BRAVO!!!!


----------



## shakespeare

altbier said:


> For me its either Kim Novak
> 
> or a blonde ashley Judd


 Superb choice indeed


----------



## DonJefe

altbier said:


> or a blonde ashley Judd


Oh yeah!! Ashley Judd could shave her head and she'd still get my vote!!!!!!!


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

djmoniz said:


> View attachment 2135
> 
> 
> Here's my second installment (same contestant, different pose). Her homework blew her clothes right off!


To bad you only get one pic, this one doesnt count


----------



## ky toker

Man do I need a shower!


----------



## djmoniz

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> To bad you only get one pic, this one doesnt count


Damn, guess I should have chosen her pose more wisely...I want to invoke the substitution rule!


----------



## levell3

OK folks, we are only a couple hours away from the judge's final decision. I might have to cheat and choose the winners early or make the folks here wait till I get home from work tommorow. Don't feel like staying up till Midnight tonight and I can't do this at work naturally. Hmmmm, what should I do .... :s 

OK going to be a basturd and wait till I get home TOMMOROW so I can devote my full attention. I am sure there is a collective groan going through the jungle and probably a smattering of boo's also. Sorry about this but unless there is a HUGE outcry here I'll probably make my decision around 8PM'ish ET tommorow. 

Have to admit that we had some very strong entries at the last minute and that is going to make my decision that much more difficult. Thanks again to everyone who participated and we'll see how things go tonight.


----------



## ToddziLLa

levell3 said:


> OK folks, we are only a couple hours away from the judge's final decision. I might have to cheat and choose the winners early or make the folks here wait till I get home from work tommorow. Don't feel like staying up till Midnight tonight and I can't do this at work naturally. Hmmmm, what should I do .... :s
> 
> OK going to be a basturd and wait till I get home so I can devote my full attention. I am sure there is a collective groan going through the jungle and probably a smattering of boo's also. Sorry about this but unless there is a HUGE outcry here I'll probably make my decision around 8ish ET.
> 
> Have to admit that we had some very strong entries at the last minute and that is going to make my decision that much more difficult. Thanks again to everyone who participated and we'll see how things go tonight.


Don't forget about the early entries...


----------



## levell3

ToddziLLa said:


> Don't forget about the early entries...


Don't worry. I am going to look over all the entries and I going to stick by my original rule and only use the first entry though sadly there were some really good double entries.


----------



## ky toker

*Maria Sharapova *


----------



## pnoon

ky toker said:


> *Maria Sharapova *


OMFG!
That will put the "love" in MY tennis game.


----------



## djmoniz

Hey levell3, I'm sure you have enough sticks you want to give away that we can have subsequent contests for the best brunnette, redhead, etc., right?!


----------



## levell3

djmoniz said:


> Hey levell3, I'm sure you have enough sticks you want to give away that we can have subsequent contests for the best brunnette, redhead, etc., right?!


Like I said earlier, if this goes off well (which it is doing so right now) I will probably make this a regular event here, depending on how much my wallet and humidor can bear


----------



## ToddziLLa

Brunette's...yum...  

I got a few up my sleeve for that contest!


----------



## djmoniz

pnoon said:


> OMFG!
> That will put the "love" in MY tennis game.


Hey pnoon, looks like your avatar taught Ms. Sharapova that mouth stretching exercise! Should I begin assuming?


----------



## djmoniz

levell3 said:


> Like I said earlier, if this goes off well (which it is doing so right now) I will probably make this a regular event here, depending on how much my wallet and humidor can bear


Let's hope your wallet and humi can bear a LOT more!!!


----------



## Puffy69

How bout someone you actually know..Here I am with a hot blonde babe...


----------



## ToddziLLa

^^ Looks good to me!


----------



## Port Aransas

levell3 said:


> Like I said earlier, if this goes off well (which it is doing so right now) I will probably make this a regular event here, depending on how much my wallet and humidor can bear


Hell, even without the prizes it's nice to have a thread like this to take a stroll through (still kicking myself for not submitting Ashley Judd instead of my "Ho on a Couch". Don't get me wrong, I still like my "Ho on a Couch", but I'd take Ashley home to meet Momma.)

Enjoyed (most of) the pictures. Wouldn't mind doing Red's and Brunettes.

Steve


----------



## LT Rich

This is the most beautiful blonde i have ever seen.. at least shes blonde sometimes, ok well I really dont know her real hair color, but i dont think she still remembers either, so does it matter?  (and yes thats me when im not playing Army)

















LT :gn


----------



## Aaron

ToddziLLa said:


> Brunette's...yum...
> 
> I got a few up my sleeve for that contest!


I'm waiting for the *redheads*, myself.


----------



## Aaron

LT Rich said:


>


Mmmmmm.... cheesecake!

And we'll dispense with the _carpet matching the shades_ inquiries.


----------



## tetraplegic

last minute entry....


----------



## txmatt

Drew gets my vote Sean!!

-Matt-



SeanGAR said:


> MM was a Jean Harlow wannabe although Harlow's face was dog ugly IMO.
> 
> How about this one ... she's blonde sometimes, her boobs aren't plastic and she seems to be a lot of fun .... wink wink ......?


----------



## Alpedhuez55

ky toker said:


> *Maria Sharapova *


Hey, I posted a picture of her the first page of the topic already:


----------



## pnoon

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Hey, I posted a picture of her the first page of the topic already:


And your point is ????????


----------



## Alpedhuez55

pnoon said:


> And your point is ????????


I like my view of her better!!!

MMMMMMMMMMMMMM, Maria


----------



## pnoon

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I like my view of her better!!!


Quite nice, indeed.


----------



## Lance

is this over in 2 hours?


----------



## djmoniz

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I like my view of her better!!!
> 
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMM, Maria


She could have at least had the courtesy to wear a tennis skirt for that stretch!


----------



## altbier

Rock Star said:


> How bout someone you actually know..Here I am with a hot blonde babe...


Her is my blonde wife laying on the black lava rock in hawaii.

one of my favorite photos i ever took of her.


----------



## Aaron

Rock Star said:


> How bout someone you actually know..Here I am with a hot blonde babe...


 Does this count? Here I am with Conservative Babe Ann Coulter last summer at a Free Republic gig. :u

though, frankly, these are my favorite pics of her:
:gn


----------



## ky toker

pnoon said:


> OMFG!
> That will put the "love" in MY tennis game.


I wasn't going to post a pic, but once I saw this I just fell in love.


----------



## ky toker

Aaron said:


> Does this count? Here I am with Conservative Babe Ann Coulter last summer at a Free Republic gig. :u


You got to love a woman who can shot. Someone has to protect the house while I'm hinding in the closet.


----------



## Puffy69

LT Rich said:


> This is the most beautiful blonde i have ever seen.. at least shes blonde sometimes, ok well I really dont know her real hair color, but i dont think she still remembers either, so does it matter?  (and yes thats me when im not playing Army)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LT :gn


Right on...


----------



## Aaron

Another timely argument for my Blonde Bombshell pic, *Donna Douglas*....

She was the first *Miss Golden Globes*.

Now who wouldn't want to play with Donna's golden globes?

_Yippie ki yo ki *yay*!_


----------



## DonJefe

Can't believe Kate Hudson hasn't made the list yet!
Sorry, can't look for sexier pictures at work!!


----------



## levell3

WINNERS HAVE BEEN POSTED ON THE "AND THE WINNER IS ..." THREAD. 
Sorry about the delay folks, spent half the time trying to figure out how to post the pictures of the winners which I was unable to do and did not get home on time either. Thanks to all that participated!


----------

